# Humpback Limia



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd like to try these guys out in a kiddie pool this summer. Anyone have any idea of what will happen?


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

if conditions are right they will breed assuming that's what you wont them to do.
they are quite easy to breed.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Skiffia,

Will temps into the 80s be a problem for them? I think all other conditions should be fine the heat is my only concern.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

a max of 80f would be more suitable. 
in the high 80s fish may suffer.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks once again


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Skiffia, just a few more quick questions. First two young adult pair of the yellow belly type are on the way. I have multiple tanks that will work for them but wanted to know if they are fry eaters or provided enough food leave them alone? I plan to feed these guys a mix of Ken's low-temp dried daphnia, high protein flakes and live mosquito larva and brine shrimp. Will this help condition these for breeding?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the idea is good, Limia for outdoor.
I had the Aqarium. It was always colored only 1 male beautiful. the others were pale. The Chef.
But in the pond you can not see it.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Keeping those guys outside will go just fine. I've done it too... Plans for this year is to keep them outside again. Temps have to go up a bit more before doing that. Had a huge number of offspring outside last year...


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If the pond is large, more males areas may form.
How do you catch the fish back in the fall. Drain the water?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I do have to drain it a bit... otherwise, it's really a hell to catch them...

It's easier to catch my guppies and endlers in the other outdoor ponds...


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

henningc said:


> Skiffia, just a few more quick questions. First two young adult pair of the yellow belly type are on the way. I have multiple tanks that will work for them but wanted to know if they are fry eaters or provided enough food leave them alone? I plan to feed these guys a mix of Ken's low-temp dried daphnia, high protein flakes and live mosquito larva and brine shrimp. Will this help condition these for breeding?


That’s a good plan those foods should condition them in no time most Limia’s will leave their fry alone when kept well fed. Keep us all updated on how things go


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Some humpback limias of mine...


----------

